# New phones



## PogDog (Oct 2, 2021)

We got new phones installed, Poly brand. They have some presets already but no store intercoms. Anyone know how to make an announcement with these things?


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 2, 2021)

didnt come with instructions??


----------



## StaticSun (Oct 2, 2021)

Please ask a supervisor, not post that kind of info in public.


----------

